# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Coleta de agua na aguda

## Silverio Torres

Boas.
Precisava fazer uma tpa e então fui desta vez á Aguda, a coleta foi feita frente Estação Litoral da Aguda.
Nunca lá tinha ido e então antes de fazer a tpa resolvi fazer alguns testes.
Ph 8,5 teste Sera
NO2 0,02mg/l (ppm) teste Tropic Marin
NO2 0,1mg/l teste sera
NO3 Menos que 1mg/l(ppm) teste Tropic Marin.
Bem com este resultado pareceme que o NO2 está ligreiramente alto ou estarei enganado.
Digo ligeiramente alto porque na água do aqua o valor de NO2 é 0mg/l (ppm) no teste da Tropic Narin.
A minha duviva é se com estas concentração de NO2 é seguro fazer a tpa, agradecia que comentassem.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Silverio  :Olá: 

Combinando préviamente com o Prof. Mike Weber, é possivel ir directamente a ELA - Estação Litoral da Aguda buscar a agua.

Não tens problemas com esse valor de nitrito.  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Julio Macieira.
Obrigado pela informação :Pracima:   , vou então fazer a tpa.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esse não é o melhor local para fazer uma coleta de agua,se reparares passa por ai muitos barcos de pescadores

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos



> esse não é o melhor local para fazer uma coleta de agua,se reparares passa por ai muitos barcos de pescadores


Então qual é o sítio ideal é que não conheço.
Obrigado

----------

